# Being eaten alive by mosquitoes here



## arcticsid (Jun 5, 2009)

I think the lil bastards are attracted to the co2 or something from the wine fermenting, they are viscious, I have lived at this cabin for almost 5 yrs and this is far worse than ever and also the first time I had wine going in the spring time. I swear, if I could catch enough of them I would ferment their evil little bodies!!!
Troy


----------



## ffemtreed (Jun 5, 2009)

and zinc and magnesium to your diet.


----------



## Madriver Wines (Jun 5, 2009)

You are exactly right Troy. It is the carbon monoxide that is attracting them. It is the same gas we exhale so they have adapted to that being a source of food!! Run for it!! I hear you can hang a dryer sheet from your belt loop and they hate the smell? My wife swears by it.


----------



## Tom (Jun 5, 2009)

Troy,
Go to a garden store and look for "ribbon fly paper". String it above whats fermenting and they will stick to it. Also works for fruit flies.


----------



## Vanterax (Jun 5, 2009)

Madriver Wines said:


> It is the carbon monoxide that is attracting them. It is the same gas we exhale



If you really exhale carbon monoxide, you have much bigger problems.


----------



## arcticsid (Jun 5, 2009)

Yeah, no kiddin"


----------



## Wade E (Jun 5, 2009)

It is C02(Carbon Dioxide we exhale) and also what is produced by fermentation.


----------



## arcticsid (Jun 5, 2009)

I've already went through a box of bird shot, and the lil suckers keep coming, going for the double O buck next. I'l learn 'em.

If nothing else the walls of my cabin have good ventelation. Perhaps I should think about computer repair as long as I have the "tools" out.


----------



## Madriver Wines (Jun 6, 2009)

Oops. My bad. I must of been breathing too much exhaust when I typed that. Sniff sniff what is that smell!!


----------



## Wade E (Jun 6, 2009)

Troy I usualy go big myself but in this situation and I cant believe you are going to make me say this but I do think you are a little under powered with a 12 gauge for mosquitos! I think a flame thrower or maybe napalm would be more effective!


----------



## arcticsid (Jun 6, 2009)

I have to agree Wade, my arms look like pickles!!Sum beech, there pretty bad, thats why we call them our unofficial state bird


----------



## Wade E (Jun 6, 2009)

Are they bigger there? If so we need pics of the biggest 1 you can find!


----------



## arcticsid (Jun 6, 2009)

this is a small one


----------



## Sacalait (Jun 6, 2009)

Is there any way you can vent the CO2 fermentation discharge to the outside? Get rid of the mosquitoes and the stench.


----------



## arcticsid (Jun 6, 2009)

What?! I'm starting to like the stench!


----------



## gonzo46307 (Jun 6, 2009)

*Just give in...*

I for one...accept our new Insectnoid overlords...







...not really, I just think it's funny...

Hang in there Troy!

Peace,
Bob


----------



## Madriver Wines (Jun 8, 2009)

Hey what happened to the pic Gonzo??
What the hey its back!! I may have the same problem as Troy did with the time stamp??


----------



## Madriver Wines (Jun 8, 2009)

arcticsid said:


> this is a small one


 Ok here is what you do Troy. You shave half your head right. Then you wait for them to land on your bald half. Then you................oh never mind!


----------



## arcticsid (Jun 8, 2009)

This is where I messed up, I shaved the left side of my head. Oh...the details.
Troy


----------



## Madriver Wines (Jun 10, 2009)

I admit I like the smell of fermentation as well. ::It is an acquired taste.


----------



## manku007 (Jun 16, 2009)

dont fermente mosquitoes other wise instead of wine you u made mine.


----------

